# J Deere 318 will not fire



## clopen42 (May 29, 2014)

Old 318 has been extremely good/reliable; Started as usual, ran a few seconds and just died. Will crank but no spark. Coil is ok, plug wires ok, new plugs, points appear ok. This has been such a good machine I don't want to give up on it. Anyone have similar experience and know solution? If it was a safety switch I don't think the starter would engage.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Clopen! How about the fuel pump / fuel filter(s)?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What engine?
I'd try squirting some fuel into the carb,and see if it fires. If not,do a compression test.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

if that's the ONAN engine,re-check the points to see if they are shorted. Also, check to see if there's power at the + ,and - terminals of the coil.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Always check the points and check the voltage regulator


----------

